# Philippines vs. Thailand



## Wishingtostart

Curious if anyone here has considered the PI and instead chose Thailand. I've been considering a trip to Davao City to check it out. I understand that Davao is extremely safe. Another big plus as I see it is that English is more commonly used/understood in the PI. Also the Filipino language sounds remarkably like Spanish, which also is more commonly understood and used by many westerners (including myself); much more easily understood than Thai.

So my question is, for those that have taken the big step and become expats in SE Asia,did you consider the Philippines? What ruled it out if anything and caused you to ultimately become an expat in Thailand instead? Was it the overall safety issue? I understand the Philippines in general is much more dangerous than Thailand.

I can think of a few good reasons I think to choose living in Thai over the Philippines, but I'm curious what your thoughts are for those willing to help another eventual expat out.

Much thanks, 
-Rich


----------



## Asian Spirit

Wishingtostart said:


> Curious if anyone here has considered the PI and instead chose Thailand. I've been considering a trip to Davao City to check it out. I understand that Davao is extremely safe. Another big plus as I see it is that English is more commonly used/understood in the PI. Also the Filipino language sounds remarkably like Spanish, which also is more commonly understood and used by many westerners (including myself); much more easily understood than Thai.
> 
> So my question is, for those that have taken the big step and become expats in SE Asia,did you consider the Philippines? What ruled it out if anything and caused you to ultimately become an expat in Thailand instead? Was it the overall safety issue? I understand the Philippines in general is much more dangerous than Thailand.
> 
> I can think of a few good reasons I think to choose living in Thai over the Philippines, but I'm curious what your thoughts are for those willing to help another eventual expat out.
> 
> Much thanks,
> -Rich


Good Morning Rich,

Naturally I'm partial to the Philippines because I live here. Beyond that, the Philippines is a underdeveloped 3rd world country and by it's very nature safety can be an issue in some places. However, the southern islands, especially and including Davao on Mindanao island is and can be an extremely dangerous place and should be avoided--no matter what anyone tells you. Visit the US Embassy In Manila site for current travel warnings and advisories.
There are thousands of beautiful and safe places in the Philippines without sticking your neck out in areas that are and have been a danger beyond description.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------



## Wishingtostart

Thanks Jet Lag for the detailed info I was looking for. I've read the warnings on the US State Department website and take them seriously, so I was surprised when I read an internet site claiming crime basically non-existent in Davao City. It just didn't make sense. Naturally, I take with a grain of salt information on Internet websites, and this could've very well been from a tourism agency located in Davao City. Anyway, safety is a big priority, so I'll more likely plan to keep my course set toward Thailand as I am planning already. 

I appreciate your describing of the PI as a developing country.....It sounds as if it is less developed than Thailand (for example). 

Thanks again for the great info. 

- Rich


----------



## dhream

It took me 24 hours to compare both using this and other sites such as numbeo, which breaks down the cost AND crime statistics for you.
I have lived in Thailand for 8 months. The main issues here are a very rigid and tiresome visa process that has definitely gotten harsher, and this time, I think it's unlikely to be relaxed or circumvented, unless the junta are replaced by a 'reformer' such as Thaksin again. Sociopolitical instability that may erupt 'arab spring' style as and when the dynastic succession occurs. Language issues in some respects. A general sense that the locals are less warm than in the past, interestingly, this is most manifest in the rudeness of the children! No, I don't think it's me getting old...
I can't comment on the PI beyond deciding that the safety issues and significantly higher costs for a similar level of lifestyle and safety there, made me decide to stay in Thailand, as much of my dissatisfaction is largely perception at this time.
Both countries have double pricing discrimination, restive Muslim insurgents in the south, and seemingly insurmountable corruption and governance issues!
Good luck.


----------



## dhream

*Another perspective...*

Hi wishingtostart,

I was recently asking similar questions over on the PI forum, you can find a couple of threads there, I think one was called ' if you were me where would you go' by Ryan. 

Check it out... D.


----------



## Steve Douglas BZ

Whatta ya wanna do...worry about who among the locals speak English or swim/scuba/boat/fish all day and party all night? DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT!!! You'll make yourself understood wherever you end up. English is THE universal language


----------



## ginocox

I love The Philippines for a holiday. Angeles City is a party town and with 7,107 islands, there are great beaches for swimming and scuba diving. The country also has more than its share of beautiful girls. One of them is the mother of my second son and will bless me with another son in March. 

You can get by in the larger cities with English as most of the natives speak some English. But there is yin and yang in all things. The prevalence of English means there is less need (or less perceived need) for English teachers. 

It’s my understanding that it is very difficult to find work in the Philippines and teaching jobs pay substantially less than teaching jobs elsewhere in Asia. 

Tagalog uses the Roman alphabet, so it may seem an easier language. I find the grammar incomprehensible and personally find the spoken language more difficult than Thai or Japanese. 

If you are romantically inclined, you may find Filipina girls far more jealous than Thais. In Thailand, there is a continuum of possible romantic entanglements ranging from friend to girlfriend to bedroom buddy to minor wife to wife, and it is not impossible to maintain several relationships simultaneously. With a little luck, the various partners may actually get along reasonably well. Filipinas tend to expect monogamy. Also, there is no divorce in the Philippines. 

Personally, I believe Thailand offers a more interesting culture and much better cuisine.


----------



## Wishingtostart

Thanks much for all your comments. Really appreciate the perspective from you that are on the ground. I'll visit Thailand again in Oct 2015, and then perhaps once more before following the guidance here to relocate in Dec 2016 long term on a visa/retirement visa. My immediate plan will be to stay there a few years, then perhaps bounce back to the US for awhile. I think it will be reasonable to check out the Philippines from Thailand, once settled in. 
- Rich


----------



## fuji0001

that is an interesting question. I am 3 years from retirement and was considering Thailand until I met my Pinay GF who lives here in the USA/California who owns a home in Davao. She wants me to retire with her to Davao which I am getting mixed input as to safty -- as a 61 yr old, caucasian, blonde hair of who likes to walk around with cameras, I would feel like a target in the Phils. I dont get that sense about Thailand. Also in the Phils I am getting the sense I need to have mh GF with me to just run around photographing. Not so in THailand. Having said that, I would agree with the positives about the Phils mentioned by the other poster


----------



## Asian Spirit

fuji0001 said:


> that is an interesting question. I am 3 years from retirement and was considering Thailand until I met my Pinay GF who lives here in the USA/California who owns a home in Davao. She wants me to retire with her to Davao which I am getting mixed input as to safty -- as a 61 yr old, caucasian, blonde hair of who likes to walk around with cameras, I would feel like a target in the Phils. I dont get that sense about Thailand. Also in the Phils I am getting the sense I need to have mh GF with me to just run around photographing. Not so in THailand. Having said that, I would agree with the positives about the Phils mentioned by the other poster


Anywhere on Mindanao Island, Including Davao can be a risky place to live or visit. However, there are many other great places here in the Philippines to drop anchor for retirement. Plus, as you would quickly find out, the more distance you live from her family the better.

Be sure to read and take seriously the {changing} travel warnings and advisories for the Southern Philippines posted 
on the website of the US Embassy in Manila listed in the American Citizens Services section..


----------



## pakawala

dhream said:


> It took me 24 hours to compare both using this and other sites such as numbeo, which breaks down the cost AND crime statistics for you.
> I have lived in Thailand for 8 months. The main issues here are a very rigid and tiresome visa process that has definitely gotten harsher, and this time, I think it's unlikely to be relaxed or circumvented, unless the junta are replaced by a 'reformer' such as Thaksin again. Sociopolitical instability that may erupt 'arab spring' style as and when the dynastic succession occurs. Language issues in some respects. A general sense that the locals are less warm than in the past, interestingly, this is most manifest in the rudeness of the children! No, I don't think it's me getting old...
> I can't comment on the PI beyond deciding that the safety issues and significantly higher costs for a similar level of lifestyle and safety there, made me decide to stay in Thailand, as much of my dissatisfaction is largely perception at this time.
> Both countries have double pricing discrimination, restive Muslim insurgents in the south, and seemingly insurmountable corruption and governance issues!
> Good luck.


I’ve lived in the PI off and on since 1983. Moved there permanently in 2002. I’ve been to Thailand 7 times and spent time in Korat, Surat Thani, Phuket, Patong Beach and Bangkok. 

The wife and I just spent 9 days in Bangkok during Christmas/New Year. We visited tourist sites/shopped during the day and went bar hopping at night.

We had some interesting experiences with several Taxi drivers telling us traffic was too bad to go where we wanted to go and told us it was faster by boat, took us to the boat dock where they tried to get us to take a tour. Then, tried to tell us to pay 1,200 baht for a boat ride to the palace which ended up being 40 baht in another Taxi. (I guess the scam is the Taxi gets a commission) Also had some interesting experiences with some Tuk Tuk drivers and a few other guys who approached us. 

At night we went bar hopping at Soi Cowboy, Nana Plaza and Patpong. I still can’t comprehend how folks say Thailand is cheaper after I did some bar hopping math.

In the PI, one is “not required” to buy your companion a drink when you enter a bar. My wife is not a drinker and often carries a bottled water into the bar and I buy a beer. Average price in AC for 1 San Miguel is 80 pesos ($1.78). Every bar we went into in Soi Cowboy, Nana Plaza and Patpong required that I purchase 1 drink and 1 drink for my wife. Two Singha’s in each bar averaged 180 baht each ($5.47) or 360 Baht ($10.94) for both. 

Ten bars in Bangkok cost me $109.40 whereas Ten Bars in AC cost me $17.80 and even if the bars forced me to buy my companion a drink in each PI bar the cost would only be $35.60

The cost for street food was reasonable however I felt eating in restaurants was much more expensive than another big city such as Manila. 

Data on Numbeo that you mentioned also indicates all Cost of living is lower in The Philippines.

Cost Of Living Comparison Between Thailand And Philippines

Consumer Prices in Philippines are 13.97% lower than in Thailand
Consumer Prices Including Rent in Philippines are 24.58% lower than in Thailand
Rent Prices in Philippines are 55.22% lower than in Thailand
Restaurant Prices in Philippines are 7.21% lower than in Thailand
Groceries Prices in Philippines are 21.35% lower than in Thailand
Local Purchasing Power in Philippines is 10.31% lower than in Thailand

We had access to satellite TV in our Hotel which caters mostly to Foreigners. Of the 400 Channels, 2 were other than Thai, both were Nat Geo Channels, No Foreign News Channels like CNN. In the PI, virtually every TV Channel is in English and TV shows/movies/news mainly from the US.

I've been south, (Mindanao) and never had a problem, however i wouldn't go to Basilan. There are many places in the states where I wouldn’t go as well.

As far as crime, when one compares PI to Thailand, some categories on Numbeo are actually higher than the PI and others are not that much higher than Thailand. 

Crime Comparison Between Thailand And Philippines. Safety Comparison.

PI is far more Expat friendly when dealing with Immigration/Visa requirements. 

I do admire anyone who can drive on the other side of the road than i'm used to 

We both enjoyed our visit to Thailand. We hope to return for a visit again in the coming years.


----------



## ginocox

Many Thai taxi drivers and should be banished to some desolate area of the globe where they can never again operate a taxi or any other motorized vehicle, like remote areas of Nepal, Greenland, Saudi Arabia or Brazil; however, there are occasions when the streets are impassible. I took my bike out New Year’s eve. On the way home, some self-important parking attendant who seemed to be under the supervision of several policemen who were standing around doing not much of anything insisted that I turn down a eastbound street that led to a one-way street going south. I was trying to go northwest and traffic was jammed with cars and pedestrians, so the detour added about five kilometers and forty minutes to my ride. 

I am very wary of eating food from street vendors. The Bangkok post occasionally reports on health inspections and the findings are not encouraging. Much of the food contains formaldehyde and there are other issues I’ve managed to repress from my memory. (Many, if not all, local beers are also said to contain formaldehyde.) Do you really want to eat food coated with a thin layer of exhaust fumes? Some of the fruit carts are magnets for flies. At night you can see vendors washing their dishes on the sidewalk with a garden hose. 

The price indices don’t tell the entire story. It’s difficult to find fresh milk in the Philippines. The only milk I’ve ever seen at the grocer has been aseptically packaged. Fresh fruits and vegetables seem very expensive in Thailand, although I may be comparing them to prices in the States that reflect farm subsidies. I don’t eat hot dogs and insist my girlfriend not allow my son to eat hot dogs (or bacon or soda pop – which is not to say she honors my wishes), but Thais eat hot dogs in everything. But it’s impossible to find hot dog buns. 

Package volumes are often unusual. Eggs are sold in packages of 2, 4, 10 and 12, among other counts. I once bought a carton of eleven eggs – ten plus one off to the side, like a bonus. Volumes on bottles and cans of beer and soda often make no sense in either metric or avoirdupois. 

7-Eleven shops don’t seem to charge premium prices in Thailand. There are price controls on basic commodities, but many other items are the same price as at large supermarkets. Bangkok is saturated with convenience shops. There must be a zoning code that requires at least one 7-Eleven on every side of every city block (although city blocks are much larger than in the States). 

I don’t watch television, although I’ve dated girls who watch excessively. Thai television has few, if any, redeeming qualities. Picture quality is horrendous, even with cable. Some of this is due to the major telecommunications companies engaging in noncompetitive behavior and failing to aggressively adopt new technologies, which also extends to Internet and telephone service. Local programs are insipid and imported programs are heavily edited. Even fairly innocuous content, like décolletage or one character pointing a gun at another, will be cut or blurred. This also extends to locally produced DVDs. Many web sites are blocked. I did a search for “palatial mansion” and found articles about Western celebrities selling large homes blocked. Perhaps comparing a celebrity to royalty is considered denigrating. I’ve had to ask my sister to download articles and e-mail them to me. 

Thais expect conformity. I’ve accompanied a friend to a bar on Nana. I didn’t care to drink. I sat at a separate café table from my friend who flirted with a dancer who turned out to be a lesbian. At least six waitresses and mamasans asked me pointedly what I wanted to drink. I told one that I had already ordered and she checked and came back and told me I hadn’t. I got a few nasty looks, but they didn’t throw me out. It helps that my friend was drinking and buying drinks and was known to the staff. Yes, they will try to sell you overpriced drinks and try to persuade you to treat their staff to even more outrageously overpriced drinks. But tourism is down and a lot of the tables are empty. If push comes to shove, they’d rather sell you one drink than send you packing and sell you no drinks at all.


----------



## Sawasdeekrap

For those who wants to reside in Bangkok, blame yourself. Anywhere else in Thailand is much better and easier living then in that nasty overpolluted city. Just my opinion, avoid it.


----------



## ginocox

There's good and bad in everything. I love Bangkok. It has a vibrancy and many diversions to suit any taste. I could live here seventeen lifetimes and not explore it fully. But I also love Phuket -- for vacations and scuba diving. Granted, I haven't traveled extensively in Thailand and I'm sure there are other areas that would interest and stimulate me.


----------



## Retired2012

Not sure what criteria you were using, but here is a more realistic comparison:
Compare Chiang Mai to Cebu.
Site won't let me post a link...

There: http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livin...ntry2=Philippines&city1=Chiang+Mai&city2=Cebu


----------



## JRB__NW

I live in Cebu and like Chiang Mai a lot, so that's a good comparison in my mind. I don't find the Philippines cheaper, but then I don't drink or go to bars. Personally, I find the food much more appetizing in Thailand, and the overall infrastructure better - cities cleaner, quieter, etc. A bit more civilized, with a more preserved cultural heritage. On the other hand, in Thailand the people do not seem as friendly to me, there is a language barrier, and at least in Chiang Mai, there is a serious air pollution problem. I might be living there by now if not for that.

If I had to live in a large city, I would definitely rather live in Bangkok than Manila due to the higher level of development, effective transportation system, etc. As far as the above post regarding taxi scams, I have been scammed by taxi drivers so many times in Manila it isn't funny, and it's never happened in Thailand (that I know of, lol)..


----------



## grgo69

I also heard Davao is super safe, but somewere i read is dangerous, so am really confused. I am also thinking to take a look at Phillipines due to good english level, as I miss intereaction in Thailand.


----------



## Retired2012

The pollution here in Chiang Mai is already bad and only going to get worse the next couple of months. They do nothing about it and don't seem to care that it affects people and tourism. 
It will be the main reason I leave here in February and maybe the main reason I move to another country. 
I'd like to find a nice little place near Cebu to hide for a month or two. Not any where near the city, Any suggestions?
Duma or Bohol? Something like that.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Retired2012 said:


> The pollution here in Chiang Mai is already bad and only going to get worse the next couple of months. They do nothing about it and don't seem to care that it affects people and tourism.
> It will be the main reason I leave here in February and maybe the main reason I move to another country.
> I'd like to find a nice little place near Cebu to hide for a month or two. Not any where near the city, Any suggestions?
> Duma or Bohol? Something like that.


Howdy,

Pollution was one of the main reasons I left the States (S. Calif) years ago. We live in Central Luzon in the Philippines and have been here going on 13 years now.

I've not been to Cebu Island but am led to understand that the air pollution is almost as bad as Manila--and that is bad.

Baguio City is not bad but roads up and down the mountain will often close due to rain and associated mud slides.
Best and the leas polluted place I know for good living would be on the old US Navy base in Subic Bay. 
Have a look at their Chamber Of Commerce site.
Wherever you drop anchor, be sure to look around a bit before making a major move.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## JRB__NW

I personally don't care for Dumaguete as the city is very crowded and congested, although the island of ****** itself is quite nice. And Dumaguete has some nice restaurants in town, and beach resorts to the south. The town of Valencia is a half hour drive, a bit higher elevation and cooler.

Bohol is very nice. I don't notice much air pollution to speak of when I'm there. Very few cars once you're outside Tagbilaran. That may all change once they finish building the new airport on Panglao Island, which is the more upscale area of Bohol.. it's the smaller island to the south, with two bridges connecting to the main island. Lots of foreigners in Panglao, and reasonable rents.. and easy Supercat ferry to Cebu.


----------



## mistifarang

and........... what was / is your impression about Thailand?


----------



## JRB__NW

mistifarang said:


> and........... what was / is your impression about Thailand?


If your post was directed to me, my post about Dumaguete and Bohol was in response to the question about those two places by Retired2012.

I posted my comparison of Thailand and Philippines a few posts prior to that.


----------



## mistifarang

Thanks!


----------



## csosdny

How is the cost up in Nakhon Phanom area (Isan) to live?


----------



## Spiller

*Phils vs Thailand*

I have lived on Cebu Island for 6 to 8 months of the year for 3 years now in different locations, returning to Australia before & after Xmas for a few months. I have traveled around quite a bit & have also visited Thailand & Chiang Mai recently with a view to moving there. 

With a similar cost of living Thailand seems to be a much better place to live. 
I have a serious problem in the Philippines with, in particular, the food (heavily influenced by the Americans), the pollution in general & air pollution in particular, low standards in general, the influence of the Catholic Church, apalling internet quality accompanied with high cost, roads & infrastructure in general, public transport, the cost of power (largely produced by coal), unreliable water supply, safety, security & law & order, expensive pharmaceuticals and so on. 

The traffic congestion & air pollution in Cebu is nearly the equivalent of Manila which is saying something and approaching that of the worst in the world, Delhi in India (where I have been on numerous occasions). It is primarily caused by coal burning power stations & very smoky old diesel trucks & buses which manage to circumvent emission controls using Pesos as leverage. The reason Delhi & India in general is worse is the amazing diesel powered railway system that covers India. 

On the positive side the English is much better in the Philippines; Thailand seems to be the only Asean country that doesn't give some priority to teaching it in the schools. And for those that care about such things the local San Miguel Beer is very good & very cheap as is the Tanduay 5 year rhum, perhaps the best & cheapest in the world (approx 90 Baht / 120 Pesos per litre. This however is not enough to entice me to stay given the litany of other issues.

The places I have found best are Bohol Island & especially Davao City on Mindanao Island where Rodrigo Duterte was Mayor for some time. Hopefully as President he can bring about change in the rest of the Phils. Unfortunately the cuisine is unlikely to improve any time soon. I agree with the previous poster that Dumaguete is not a particularly place good place to go. 

My answer to the high particulate issue Feb to April in Chiang Mai is to have a holiday elsewhere for a couple of months while it is at it's worth (also some of the hottest months). This may not be a solution for most of course.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## dancebert

I lived in the Philippines for 1y 4m in 2008-2010. Blogged about the reasons for leaving. Maybe they're useful. Six and a half years later I'm still in Thailand, though I'm looking elsewhere.

Phils: Stay or Go Part 1
Phils: Stay or Go Part 2
Leaving the Philippines
Leaving the Philippines - The Reasons
Leaving the Country - The Reactions
Philippine Highlights
Food as a Criterion


----------



## JRB__NW

Spiller said:


> I have lived on Cebu Island for 6 to 8 months of the year for 3 years now in different locations, returning to Australia before & after Xmas for a few months. I have traveled around quite a bit & have also visited Thailand & Chiang Mai recently with a view to moving there.
> 
> With a similar cost of living Thailand seems to be a much better place to live.
> I have a serious problem in the Philippines with, in particular, the food (heavily influenced by the Americans), the pollution in general & air pollution in particular, low standards in general, the influence of the Catholic Church, apalling internet quality accompanied with high cost, roads & infrastructure in general, public transport, the cost of power (largely produced by coal), unreliable water supply, safety, security & law & order, expensive pharmaceuticals and so on.
> 
> The traffic congestion & air pollution in Cebu is nearly the equivalent of Manila which is saying something and approaching that of the worst in the world, Delhi in India (where I have been on numerous occasions). It is primarily caused by coal burning power stations & very smoky old diesel trucks & buses which manage to circumvent emission controls using Pesos as leverage. The reason Delhi & India in general is worse is the amazing diesel powered railway system that covers India.
> 
> On the positive side the English is much better in the Philippines; Thailand seems to be the only Asean country that doesn't give some priority to teaching it in the schools. And for those that care about such things the local San Miguel Beer is very good & very cheap as is the Tanduay 5 year rhum, perhaps the best & cheapest in the world (approx 90 Baht / 120 Pesos per litre. This however is not enough to entice me to stay given the litany of other issues.
> 
> The places I have found best are Bohol Island & especially Davao City on Mindanao Island where Rodrigo Duterte was Mayor for some time. Hopefully as President he can bring about change in the rest of the Phils. Unfortunately the cuisine is unlikely to improve any time soon. I agree with the previous poster that Dumaguete is not a particularly place good place to go.
> 
> My answer to the high particulate issue Feb to April in Chiang Mai is to have a holiday elsewhere for a couple of months while it is at it's worth (also some of the hottest months). This may not be a solution for most of course.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


Man, you hit the nail on the head. I have lived in Cebu for a couple years and it is exactly as you said, at least in the urban area which stretches for almost 100km north to south. They really need to get those old jeepneys and some of the polluting trucks off the road or find a way to make them comply with pollution rules. And do something about the rampant overpopulation, which stresses everything to the limit. Fortunately I also spend several months every year back in the States. It's my sanity check. I have given a lot of thought to Thailand.


----------

